# PC Komponenten-Kaufberatung für kleinere Spiele und &quot;Büroarbeiten&quot; bis ca. 500€



## hell046 (11. Juli 2012)

*PC Komponenten-Kaufberatung für kleinere Spiele und "Büroarbeiten" bis ca. 500€*

Hallo,

Ich selber besitze schon einen guten Gamer-Pc und kenne mich mit der Materie auch mehr oder weniger gut aus. Ein älterer Freund von mir besitzt einen 7 Jahre alten aldi PC, dessen letzte Stunde bereits geschlagen hat. Nun möchte er einen neuen PC bis ca.500€. 

Sein Vorschlag war dieser Aldi Pc, worauf hin ich ihm davon abgeraten habe, weil ich denke ihr könnt da was besseres und flexibleres zusammenstellen:

500€
AMD A8-5500 Prozessor
4gb DDR3 SDRam
1TB Festplatte
USB 3.0 
W-lan
Kartenleser 
AMD Radeon HD 7560D
Windows 7

bla bla bla.... der Rest ist unwichtig.

Ich habe mich leider seit langem nicht mehr mit PC-Komponenten beschäftigt, deswegen weiß ich nicht was gerade aktuell gut und frage euch.

Also Preis bis 500€ kann auch weniger sein. Wird größtenteils für Abrechnungen und kleinere nicht aufwändige Internetspiele benutzt und zum Speichern von Videos und Daten. Manchmal werden auch Videos damit bearbeitet. 
Er soll einfach schnell und zuverlässig sein.

W-Lan Karte habe ich bereits und Kartenleser ist nicht erforderlich. DVD laufwerke könnt ihr vorschlagen, besitze ich aber eig auch genug. Gehäuse könnt ihr gerne etwas flexibles vorschlagen. Ich dachte da so kleine Hilfen wie einen Schacht, in den man einfach Sata festplatten nach der Plug-in Methode wechseln und benutzen kann. Ich habe aber eigentlich schon selber ein Gehäuse was ich benutzen könnte. 
Windows 7 besitze ich eigentlich auch schon, ich bräuchte eventuell nur eine weitere Lizenz. 


Bei den Prozessoren finde ich den  *AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Box *ganz gut, da er günstig und sehr schnell ist. Was haltet ihr davon? 
Ach ja, der PC sollte vll eine gute Grundsubstanz haben um später aufrüsten zu können falls nötig.




  Danke schonmal für die Beiträge und falls was an Informationen fehlt, einfach Fragen. Ich hoffe ich habe nichts vergessen.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2012)

Also, diese Internetspiele: brauchen die denn eine bestimmte Grafikpower, oder sind das reine Browserspiele? Oder anders: laufen die Spiele auf seinem aktuellen PC?

Schau mal hier: Spiele-PCs zusammenbauen: Kauftipps für starke Rechner von 455 Euro bis 1.100 Euro  Seite 2, da findest Du zwei PCs unter 500€. Ich würde den Intel-PC nehmen, und als Grafikkarte reicht Deinem Bekannten - wenn sein 7 Jahre alter PC gut genug für die Spiele war, dann kann man die Grafikkarte ganz weglassen (die CPU hat eine Grafikeinheit integiert, das Board hat VGA, DVI und HDMI) und auch ein günstigeres Netzteil nehmen - dann kommt man auch inkl. Windowslizenz auf deutlich unter 500€. Man könnte sogar eine noch bessere CPU, einen echten Quadcore einbauen wie den Intel i5-3450, wobei der im Artikel vorgeschlagene i3-2120 so stark wie viele andere moderne Quadcore ist. Und falls man doch eine gewisse echte 3D-Grafikpower braucht, reicht vermutlich eine AMD 6770 völlig aus (80-90€).

ps: du schreibst zuerst, es ist für nen Freund, dann schreibst Du aber "WLAN Karte habe ICH"... => wer hat denn nun schon ne WLAN-Karte, Gehäuse usw ?


----------



## hell046 (11. Juli 2012)

Hi,

Also die Browserspiele gingen auch auf dem alten PC, trotzdem sollte es schon eine richtige Grafikkarte werden.

Mit dem Ich meine ich, dass ich diese Komponenten besitze, keine Verwendung dafür habe und Sie weitergeben kann. Also müssen diese Komponenten nicht gekauft werde. Beim Gehäuse sieht es so aus, ich wollte meins eventuell weitergeben und mir dafür einen neuen Tower kaufen, vll Haf x aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

Sicher dass Intel die bessere Wahl ist? Weil ich denke AMD ist vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis einfach besser. Die CPU die ich vorgeschlagen habe ist wirklich gut soweit ich mich an sie erinnere und kostet nicht sehr viel.


Ich habe mir auch grad die PCs für knapp 500€ angesehen. Ich glaube das ist doch etwas zu stark. Ein PC für 350€ bis 400€ sollte dicke reichen. 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2012)

Also, was kannst Du ihm denn an Bauteilen überlassen? Auf jeden Fall Gehäuse?

Es ginge auch so was wie der AMD-PC in dem oben genannten Artikel, als Board kann man ein günstigeres nehmen, und bei der Grafikkarte wie gesagt auch eine AMD 6770, dann reicht auch ein kleineres Netzteil.


----------



## svd (11. Juli 2012)

Wenn es wirklich so günstig als möglich sein soll, empfiehlt sich trotzdem ein Intel System.

Der "Pentium G630" ist ein sehr feiner Arbeitsprozessor. Mit der richtigen Grafikkarte schafft dieser Doppelkerner, siehe hier, auch Battlefield 3 (SP) auf Ultra... (Sorry, "schwächer" geht es für unter 55€ echt nicht.  )

Dazu ein zB simples µATX Board (hoppla, falls WLAN "Karte" auf notwendigen Slot achten!) für knapp 40€ und günstigen DDR3 RAM für 33€ (es reichen aber auch 4GB für <18€).

Noch ein günstiges Netzteil (40€), als Grafikkarte eine gebrauchte HD5770 für 50€ ersteigern, oder, wenn es das Budget zulässt, sogar eine HD6870.

Wären wir ca. bei 200-220€, bleiben knapp 200 für Gehäuse, Festplatte und Laufwerk. Das müsste sich locker ausgehen.


----------



## hell046 (15. Juli 2012)

Hört sich schonmal ganz gut an. 

Vielleicht solle ich den Preisraum nochmal etwas eingrenzen. Sagen wir mal 300€. Was würde man damit nach meinen Vorgaben am besten zusammenstellen können. Ich fände ein normales Atx Mainboard garnicht mal schlecht aber wenn man da auch ein kleineres bekommt das gut ist ist mir das auch recht. 

Warum seid ihr gegen die AMD Prozessoren? Ich finde sie eigentlich recht günstig und sehr leistungsstark für den Preis.

Beim Netzteil wären konkrete Vorschläge auch sehr nett, da ich dort nie weiß was gut ist und ausreicht. Am besten mit Kabel Managment, da kann man den Innenraum im PC immer schön sauber halten und hat keinen Kabelsalat. 

Danke nochmal für die Vorschläge.


----------



## svd (15. Juli 2012)

Gegen AMD Prozessoren gibt es normal nichts einzuwenden. 
Derzeit bekommst du von Intel für das gleiche Geld mehr Leistung. Ist so. 

Für ein Sub 300€ System bieten sich zwei Möglichkeiten an:


mit dedizierter Grafikkarte: dann würde ich einen Celeron DualCore G540 mit gebrauchter HD5770 (gibt nichts besseres für ca. 50€) verbauen, oder
ohne dedizierte Grafikkarte (d.h. mit in der CPU integrierter Grafikeinheit): hier empfiehlt sich das erste Mal ein AMD Prozessor. Ohne Grafikkarte steckt der A8-3850 den Intel in die Tasche und du kannst sogar ein wenig spielen. Auf 1024x768.
Sobald du jedoch nur daran denkst, dem A8 eine extra Grafikkarte zu spendieren, wird der Prozessor völlig uninteressant, da er beinahe soviel kostet wie der X4 965BE, welcher in einer ganz anderen Liga spielt. (Und einfach so mal wechseln ist nicht drinne, wegen der unterschiedlichen Sockel.)


Unter 300€ ein Markennetzteil mit abnehmbaren Anschlüssen zu bekommen, ist ziemlich schwer. Da wirst du halt irgendein günstiges nehmen müssen. Der Celeron ist aber äußerst sparsam. (Mei, wird schon nicht gleich explodieren.)
Oder gleich ein Gehäuse mit verbautem Netzteil nehmen und hoffen, dass da wenigstens ein PCIe 6-pin Anschluss drin ist...

edit: Hab mal was bei mindfactory.de zusammengestellt.

http://img543.imageshack.us/img543/2336/mindfactorybis300.jpg

Das Netzteil wurde durch ein, hoffentlich höherwertiges ohne Kabelmanagement, getauscht. Hatte zwar früder selber auch NoName Netzteile, fühle mich heute aber eher unwohl mit denen.
Was halt noch fehlt, ist die Grafikkarte (zur Not ist auch eine GPU auf dem Mainboard). Und die Windows Lizenz.
(Oh, es sind momentan nicht alle Teile lagernd. Trudeln halt nächste Woche ein.)


----------



## hell046 (16. Juli 2012)

Sieht schon ganz gut aus.

Ich denke ich nehme dann doch den G630 von Intel. Gehäuse und Laufwerk brauch ich keins. 

Das Mainboard wird ein Problem. Es wird ein größeres gebraucht weil der PC eventuell ausgebaut wird und weil die Wlan karte nicht passt. 
Was gäbe es denn für ATX alternativen für das Mainboard? 

Netzteil hab ich schon gesehen. Also bleibt es bei einem normalen ohne KM. 
Bisher würde ich den Pc so aufbauen:

Intel G630
Die 4GB die du vorgeschlagen hast
und die Festplatte ebenfalls

fehlt noch ein Mainboard eine Grafikkarte und halt ein Netzteil. Das wäre alles. Wenn das vorgeschlagene Netzteil gut ist und reicht kann ich auch das nehmen.

Grafikkarte gebraucht kaufen ist leider schwer wegen den Zeitumständen, aber das will ich nicht genauer beschreiben. Ich bin grad im Urlaub und wenn ich zurück bin muss der PC schnell stehen, das ist so die kurzform.

Was jetzt noch nicht so bedacht ist, ist halt die Windows lizenz. Aber sagen wir trotzdem mal 300€ für die Teile die ich brauche und das mit der Lizenz, da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Juli 2012)

Also, auch µATX-Boards haben doch PCI und/oder PCIe-Steckplätze - wie GROSS das Board dann ist, spielt keine Rolle, außer Du hast da eine Grafikkarte drin, die den einzigen brauchbaren Einbauslot für die WLAN-Karte verdeckt - da muss man halt schauen, wie das jeweilige Board geschnitten ist und wieviele Slots PCI oder PCIe es hat. zB das hier Gigabyte GA-H61M-S2PV, H61 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hat nen PCIe für GRafikkarte, dadrunter 2x PCI und ganz unten noch PCIe. D.h. selbst wenn die Graka den einen PCI-Slot verdeckt, ist genug PLatz. Und das Baord hat auch DVI, denn...

...wegen der Grafikkarte: die CPU hat nen eigenen Grafikchip - da kann man auch erstmal damit auskommen und schauen, ob man überhaupt eine extra Karte braucht. Vlt ist die ja am Ende doch nicht nötig, und ansonsten kann man dann doch in Ruhe eine gebrauchte nehmen - ansonsten hängt es davon ab, was man spielen will. Eine AMD 6770 reicht an sich für alle aktuellen Spiele zumindest damit die "laufen". 

Und das Netzteil von Thermaltake reicht locker auch für eine deutlich stärkere Karte aus. Ist der PC denn SEHR lange pro Tag an?


Ach ja: Laufwerk, also DVD-Laufwerk vermute ich, hast Du also - hat das denn SATA, oder? Die So1155-Board haben nämlich kein IDE mehr.



ps: ICH hatte nie was gegen AMD gesagt, aber ich dachte halt, für 500€ will man das was starkes und gleichzeitig stromsparendes, da wäre ein core i5 halt optimal   Mit AMD könnte man wiederum ein sehr stromsparendes und günsirges, aber für den Preis nicht ganz so starkes System bauen. Oder ein MIttelding für Gamer, da ist ein AMD x4 965 immer noch ein guter Tipp.


----------



## svd (16. Juli 2012)

Gut, je mehr Teile du schon hast, desto besser. 

Nun ja... WLAN Karte... 300Mbps Sticks kosten eigentlich nicht die Welt...

Grafikkarte... schade, dass die Zeit drängt. Mit viel Bauchweh, weil nur GDDR3, deshalb langsamer als die Vorgängerkarte (HD5670), die neu nur noch schwer oder überteuert zu bekommen ist, außerdem sehr viel langsamer als die HD5770, würde ich die HD6670 nehmen.

Und Mainboard nimmst du halt ein günstiges ATX Board von zB ASUS.


----------



## hell046 (19. Juli 2012)

Ja gut dann nehm ich wohl das Thermaltake Netzteil und das vorgeschlagene Gigabyte Mainboard. Hab mich dann jetzt doch entschieden die 5770 gebraucht zu kaufen. Das sollte auch nicht lang dauern und ist von dem Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis dann doch am besten. Der PC läuft ja auch erstmal ohne Grafikkarte gut. 

Ja zu den Fragen:

Ja meine Laufwerke haben Sata. Geht auch IDE aber haben Sata was ich auch besser so finde.
&
Ja der PC ist öfters ziemlich lang am Tag an. Ganz genau kann ich das nicht beantworten aber es kommt schon vor dass der PC von 10 Uhr morgens bis 6 Uhr abends läuft. Also recht lang finde ich. 

Und zu dem Stromsparend, wäre nicht schlecht wenn der PC nicht übermäßig viel verbraucht weil er ja keine Hochleistungsaufgaben zu bewältigen hat


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2012)

Also, der PC dürfte so 70-80W brauchen. Wenn Du jetzt arg auf Stromsparen gehen würdest, könntest Du vlt nochmal 20-30W sparen - das wären bei Deiner Nutzung JEDEN Tag 8 Std dann 15-20€ - nur so als Anhaltspunkt, ob sich das lohnt.

zB dieses Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W ATX 2.3 (E9-400W/BN190) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  hat ein Effizienz von 90% im Schnitt, bei 20% Last eine von 90% (die Info findet mal bei BeQuiet). Das heißt:

Wenn der PC effektiv 80W braucht (80W von 400W sind genau 20%-Last), dann zieht das BeQuiet 80W / 0,9 = 89W aus der Steckodse.


Das Thermaltake hat im Schnitt 83%, bei 20% Last sind es 80%. Das heitß, dass es 80W / 0,8 = 100W verbraucht. Das sind also ca 11W Unterschied, eher etwas mehr, da das Thermaltake bei 80W benötigtem Strom deutlich unter 20% Last steht und Netzteile etwas ineffizienter sind, je weniger Auslastung sie haben - aber mehr als 13W werden es auch nicht sein.


Das macht dann pro Jahr um die 7-8€ Einsparung. Dafür kostet das Netzteil halt mehr und rentiert sich erst nach 3-4 Jahren.


----------



## gr8Dawg (20. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Ich besitze zurzeit einen Medion Pc der schon 3 Jahre alt ist..
nunja die neuen Spiele kann ich gerade noch so in schwacher Grafik spielen und dass will ich nicht mehr hinnehmen.
Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich mal mehr Geld in einen Rechner stecke sollte, da ich die nächste Spiele gerne mit "maxsettings" spielen würde.

Auf Agando haben ich mir  einen Pc zusammengestellt der locker die 4-fache Leistung meines jetzigen Kasten hat.


Nun wollte ich euch fragen ob die Konfiguration und das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ok sind oder ob es für das Geld was besseres geben würde. 



Budget bis 1000€


Vielen Dank im voraus! 




Gehäuse:	                       Sharkoon Gaming-Tower VAYA	
Netzteil:	                       550 Watt Gaming-Power Netzteil	
Mainboard:	               Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, AMD 970	
Prozessor:                  	AMD FX-8120 8x 3.1GHz	
Cooler:	                       Original AMD Black Edition Cooler	
RAM Speicher:	               16GB High-Speed DDR3 PC-1600 (4x 4GB)	
Grafikkarte:	               AMD HD7770 1024MB (2xDP, DVI, HDMI)	
Festplatte:	                        1000GB S-ATA3, 600MB/Sek.	
Laufwerk:	                       DVD-Brenner 22x Dual-Layer	
Cardreader:	               Multi Cardreader	
Netzwerkkarte:	              Gigabit-LAN onboard	
Internet:	                      über LAN (Router/Modem vorhanden)	
Soundkarte:	                7.1 Soundkarte onboard (8-Kanal)	
Schnittstk. 1:	                5x USB2.0 Karte	
Betriebssystem:	                Windows 7 Professional 64-Bit	
Office Software:	               MS Office Starter 2010 (gratis)

Diese Konfi kostet: 998,80€


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2012)

Das ist viel zu teuer, die Hardware ist vielleicht 600-650€ wert, und Windows 7 professional kriegt man für 130€... und auch wenn die nackte Hardware für 600-650€ bzw mit der PC inkl. Windows 730-780€ kosten würde, wäre es ein Fehlkauf für Spiele: eine AMD 7770 ist so oder so auch alles andere als eine Gamerkarte für höhere Details. Das ist eher eine Einsteigerkarte für Gelegenheitsspieler, mit der alle Spiele laufen, aber aufwendigere Spiele nur auf niederigeren Details. Und 16GB RAM braucht man auch nicht, außer man macht auf semiprofessionellem Niveau Videonachbearbeitung oder so. Wobei 16 statt 8 GB RAM den Preis jetzt nicht extrem erhöht (45-50€ mehr)

Guck mal hier der PC auf dem Bild von svd: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9311638-neuer-rechner-steht-soll-ich-nehmen.html   der kostet 800€ ohne windows, windows 7 home premium kostet ca 80€. Dieser PC wäre für Spiele ca. doppelt so schnell wie der, den Du für knapp 1000€ gepostet hast.


----------



## gr8Dawg (20. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort 

Ich habe die Konfiguration von Agando in den Wind geschossen  und bei hardwareversand.de eine neue gemacht.

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H, Intel Z77, mATX

Arbeitsspeicher: 16GB-Kit G.Skill RipJawsZ PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)

Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-400

Festplatte: SEAGATE Barracuda Green 1TB 5900.3 SATA II

Optisches Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7261S LS, SATA, schwarz, bulk

Dazu hab ich noch:

 -Soundkarte
 -Netzwerkarte
 -Kartenleser

und: 
 -OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation

Diese Konfi würde 985 € kosten

Meine Frage daher: Ist für dieses Geld die maximale Performance rausgeholt damit ich die nächsten "Zukunft Spiele" genießen kann?

Andre Frage: Ist der Pickup-Service und/oder der Belastungstest zu empfehlen?


Danke für Deine Mühe 

grüße Simon


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2012)

Belastungstest brauchst Du nicht, PickUp wäre halt gut, wenn Du Sorge vor einem Defekt und damit verbundener umständlicher Reklamtion hast, aber das musst Du selber wissen.

Beim RAM: wirklich 16GB? Das nutzt wie gesagt nichts. Selbst 8GB haben bisher noch keine oder nur ganz geringe Vorteile zu nur 4GB RAM bei Spielen.

UNd bei der Festplatte: nimm lieber eine mit 7200U/Min, denn diese stromsparenden Eco oder Green-Platten können im Zweifel etwas zu träge sein, so dass es beim SPielen zu Nachladerucklern kommen kann.

Was für ne Soundkarte hast Du denn ausgesucht, und was für Boxen hast Du? 

Ach ja: eine extra Netzwerkkarte ist VÖLLIG unnötig, Mainboards haben selber schon LAN onboard, und vermeintliche "Gamer Netzwerkkarten" bringen überhaupt nichts.


Das Netzteil hat 400W? Das KÖNNTE eng werden, oder hast Du schon woanders geschaut, dass es für sie AMD 7870 reicht?


----------



## hell046 (20. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe 6GB Ram und das reicht völlig aus. Davor wird auch beim spielen nicht mehr als 70% verbraucht.

Festplatte würde ich auch zu einer 7200U/Min greifen. Ist einfach schneller und für Spiele besser. Für 1000€ Budget könnte man sogar eine SSD einbauen. Das wäre nochmal schneller und hat auch anderweitig vorteile.

Das mit dem Netzteil muss ich mir mal überlegen. Das BeQuiet lohnt vll doch. 

Und als Gamer PC nur 400W Netzteil, davon würde ich persönlich abraten und eher zu 500 aufwärts gehen, vorallem mit dem Faktor Aufrüsten im Blick.



Willst du den Overclocken?


----------



## gr8Dawg (20. Juli 2012)

Ok habe die Konfiguration nochmals überarbeitet 
tut mir leid für unnötige "Fehler" in der Hardware ich bin in diesem Gebiet nicht der "Gebildetste" und muss mich daher auf deine Tipps verlassen. 

Bei den RAM Speicher wollte ich eigentlich nur vorsorgen aber nach deiner Aussage dass 8GB schon überdimensioniert wären, werde ich jetzt auch die 8 GB nehmen. 

Als Wiedergabegerät nehmen ich meistens ein Headset oder Logitech Z 2300 2.1 THX her. Nun ist die Frage ob ich eine zusätzliche Soundkarte überhaupt brauche weil ich eigentlich nur den Grünen Audio Eingang und den Roten Mikrofon Eingang benütze? Vielleicht ist das auch schon im Mainboard intigriert.

Hier also meine Konfiguration:


Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H, Intel Z77, mATX

Arbeitsspeicher:  8GB-Kit GeIL EVO Corsa PC3-17066U CL11 (DDR3-2133)

Gehäuse: BitFenix Shinobi Midi-Tower USB 3.0 black, ohne Netzteil

Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 7870 2GB GDDR5 PCI-Express

Netzteil: Super-Flower Gamer Edition 600W

Festplatte: Hitachi DESKSTAR 7K1000.C 1TB, 32MB, SATA II, 8,9cm (3,5")

Optisches Laufwerk: Sony NEC Optiarc AD-7261S LS, SATA, schwarz, bulk


Das Netzteil sollte jetzt ausreichen.

Der Arbeitsspeicher hat eine Speichergeschwindigkeit von 2133 MHz ist das im Endeffekt viel besser als ein Arbeitsspeicher mit 1600 MHz?


Danke für Deine Antwort ! 

Grüße Simon


----------



## fabilus (20. Juli 2012)

mit deinem cpu kannst du maximal 1600 nutzen


----------



## Herbboy (20. Juli 2012)

gr8Dawg schrieb:


> Als Wiedergabegerät nehmen ich meistens ein Headset oder Logitech Z 2300 2.1 THX her. Nun ist die Frage ob ich eine zusätzliche Soundkarte überhaupt brauche weil ich eigentlich nur den Grünen Audio Eingang und den Roten Mikrofon Eingang benütze? Vielleicht ist das auch schon im Mainboard intigriert.
> 
> ...
> Der Arbeitsspeicher hat eine Speichergeschwindigkeit von 2133 MHz ist das im Endeffekt viel besser als ein Arbeitsspeicher mit 1600 MHz?


 Nein, Du merkst keinen Unterschied - nimm also 1600er. Selbst mit "nur" 1333er-RAM  würdest Du nichts merken, aber die CPU passt zu 1600 optimal.

Und falls Du kein wirklich SEHR gutes Headset hast, dann brauchst Du keine extra Soundkarte. Die vom Mainboard reicht da völlig aus, und ja: da ist eine integriert.


----------



## hell046 (20. Juli 2012)

Also wie Herbboy schon sagt reicht die Soundkarte auf dem Mainboard vollkommen aus, vorallem wenn du nur die 2 stecker benutzt. Die Soundkarten von dem Mainboards sind meistens nicht sehr schlecht.

Zum Arbeitsspeicher kann ich auch sagen dass da 1600 vollkommen ausreichen. Z.b habe ich 1600 6GB Arbeitsspeicher und einen i7 Prozessor. Wenn ich den normal benutze und nicht übertakte läuft der Arbeitsspeicher nur bei 1066 (weiß nicht mehr die genaue Zahl). Ich kann aber auf bedarf bis auf 1600 hochtakten. Eigentlich könntest du sogar 1333 nehmen, aber zu der CPU passt der 1600 einfach am besten.



Zu meinem eigentlichen Thema:
Glaubst du es lohnt sich für etwas mehr eine 4-Kern CPU zu kaufen anstatt den g630er? 

Und wie sieht es eigentlich mit den Anschlüssen an einem µATX Board aus in Sachen Festplatte usw. Weil es werden mindestens 2 Festplatten angeschlossen werden.


----------



## svd (21. Juli 2012)

Also, der G630 ist im Prinzip genauso spieletauglich, wie ein Phenom II X4. Aber ihm fehlt zB das HyperThreading, das ihm zB der Core i3 voraus hat, sodass er echt nur zwei Threads parallel abarbeiten kann.

Wenn du dein Budget soweit strecken kannst, dass ein Phenom II X4 oder gar ein Core i5-23xx drinne ist, dann klar, bau einen Vierkerner ein.
Willst oder kannst du momentan nicht mehr ausgeben, ist der G630 (besser wäre der G840) aber gut genug, dass du mit einer ordentlichen Grafikkarte trotzdem alles spielen kannst.


----------



## hell046 (21. Juli 2012)

Wo liegt denn der Unterschied zwischen g630 und g840? Wenn es ein größerer ist kann man den 10€ aufpreis in kauf nehmen.

Bei der Grafikkarte hab ich auch grad mal überlegt ob es nicht besser wäre eine neuere aus der HD Serie zu nehmen anstatt der 5770 die doch schon "älter" ist im gegensatz zu den neueren 6xxx und höher. Ich weiß jetzt nur leider nicht ob es da was passendes vom Preis und der Leistung her gäbe.


----------



## svd (21. Juli 2012)

Also, der Hauptunterschied liegt eigentlich in der Taktrate. Da sich die Pentium G Prozessoren nicht so ohne weiteres übertakten lassen, 
könnte jedes MHz mehr an Takt helfen.

Die Wahl der CPU ist aber immer eine Geldfrage. Wenn du ab 90€ ausgeben kannst, nimm den "Phenom II X4 965BE".
Wenn du knapp kalkulieren musst, den G630, wenn ein wenig mehr sein darf, vlt maximal den den G850 (weil der G870 schon zu nah am Vierkerner ist).

Was für eine Auflösung benützt du nochmal? Die HD5770 schafft in älteren und weniger anspruchsvollen Spielen auch FullHD Auflösung.
Auf 1680x1050 dürfte das meiste auch mit vollen Details laufen.

Die HD6770 ist praktisch eine umbenannte HD5770, die HD6870 ein gutes Stückchen schneller, und auch recht günstig.


----------



## hell046 (22. Juli 2012)

Nein dann denke ich bleibt es beim g630 denn wenn man sich das anschaut macht erst ein aufrüsten auf einen deutlich höheren sinn und das ist dann ein größerer Preisunterschied. Falls der Prozessor irgendwann nicht reicht, dann kan ja auf einen Vierkerner von Intel aufrüsten, einer der i.... Serie. 

Also die Auflösund ist glaube ich nicht Full HD aber soweit ich das weiß muss auch ein neuer Bildschirm her und deswegen ist das noch nicht so sicher. Also mit spielen ist in dem Fall eigentlich nur Browser Games usw. gemeint, sowas wie Skat und Mahjong. Nicht viel aufwändiger. Der PC wird halt noch zum Serien schauen über internet gebraucht. Also solange man damit gut Videos schauen kann und einfache Spiele spielen kann, ist das ok. 

Nach deiner Aussage wird es dann wohl bei einer gebrauchten 5770 bleiben, weil es in der Preisklasse nichts passenderes gibt. Ich denke die Leistung sollte auch ausreichen. So schlecht wird die 5770 schon nicht sein.


----------



## hell046 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich hab jetzt in einem anderem Thread auch noch gesehen dass ich alternativ zum Doppelkerner G630 auch von AMD: *Athlon II X4 631 Boxed (FM1)*
_Alternativ: _Athlon II X3 460 (AM3)

_Soweit ich ist das eine ein Vierkerner und der andere ein Dreikerner. Ich weiß aktuell nicht wie viel die anderen kosten aber wären diese keine gute alternative? Dann wäre wenigstens ein Vierkerner eingebaut, bietet ja auch Vorteile. Oder bietet einem der Intel trotzdem mehr?

Ok weiß doch über den Preis bescheid...


----------



## svd (23. Juli 2012)

Naja, es ist mal so, mal so.

Natürlich hat der reine Zweikerner von Intel Nachteile, wenn ein Programm oder Spiel für Mehralszweikerner optimiert ist.
Aber du kannst dir ja mal diesen Artikel durchlesen und dir selbst ein Bild machen.

Wenn du es dir leisten kannst/möchtest, ist ein Vierkerner (Phenom II X4 oder Core i5) natürlich vorzuziehen.

Aber nur, weil du momentan nicht mehr als 55€ für einen Prozessor ausgeben kannst/möchtest, heißt das heutzutage nicht, dass du nur eine lahme, spieleuntaugliche Gurke bekommst.


----------



## hell046 (23. Juli 2012)

Ja gut der Artikel bezieht sich aber ausschließlich auf die Gaming leistung der Prozessoren. Mir geht es mit meinen Bedenken des Doppelkerners aber eher um die restlichen Fähigkeiten, denn es ist ja bekannt, dass Spiele nicht wirklich alle 4 Kerne ausnutzen und die Optimierung von Spielen für Mehrkernprozessoren schwer ist. Deswegen ist bei spielen eher die Taktrate zu beachten anstatt die anzahl der Kerne, daher kommen meiner Meinung nach auch die guten Ergebnisse der Intel. 
Ich glaube aber dass der Vierkerner von AMD sich besser in alltäglichen Dingen macht, weil er im bereich Multitasking wahrscheinlich besser ist. Das war so meine Überlegung dabei. Ist etwas teurer der X4 631 aber hat dafür 4 Kerne bei gleicher Taktrate wie der G630.

Zudem könnte man den AMD bei Bedarf etwas übertakten, wird aber nicht nötig sein. Weiß nicht ob meine Überlegung gut nachvollziehbar ist.


----------



## svd (23. Juli 2012)

Ach so, verstehe. Mein Fehler, ich bin hauptsächlich aufs Gamen fixiert, denn bei mir spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich jetzt beim Encodieren oder Packen 10 oder 20 Sekunden länger warten muss...

Also, ja einige Befehlssets sind bei der Pentium G Serie entfernt worden, irgendwo muss ja gespart werden, das macht sich auch in der Performance bemerkbar. Wo sich der Pentium G schwer tut, kannst du ungefähr hier abschätzen.

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass der Pentium G im alltäglichen Bereich spürbar langsamer ist, aber wenn du dich mit dem X4 631 besser fühlst, klar, kauf den. Ich kriege ja kein Geld von Intel, wenn ich dir einen Pentium einrede. 

Der G630 war im Prinzip eh nur der billigste mit der meisten Leistung für's Geld. Wenn du eh mehr ausgeben magst, gibt's natürlich wieder viele Alternativen.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Juli 2012)

Also, nur nebenbei: die eine CPU mag in Officeanwendungen etwas besser als die andere sein, aber insgesamt sind die alle bei weitem mehr als schnell genug für flüssiges Arbeiten - wenn es also nicht wirklich darum geht, bei sehr intenstiven Rechenaufgaben, wo man mit allen CPU um die 20 Minuten warten muss, 2 Min zu sparen, ist es für die Arbeits-Performance an sich egal, welche CPU man nimmt  fürs tägliche Arbeiten ist sogar eine SSD das beste, das gibt einen scheinbaren Schub, weil sich "Kleinigkeiten" superschnell öffnen, zB Internetbrowser oder Word/Excel starten geht so schnell, als ob man den Browser/Word/Excel nur im Hintergrund schon offen hatte und wieder vorholt. Und DA spielt die CPU dann keine große Rolle.

Ich selber hab den X4 965 und auch ne SSD, damit geht alles "kleine" Blitzschnell.


----------



## hell046 (26. Juli 2012)

Fazit: Ich sollte einfach den G630 nehmen, da er billiger ist und der 4Kerner von AMD mir keine vorteile bringen wird, da sich der Unterschied erst bei wirklich rechenintensiven Aufgaben bemerkbar macht. Hab ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden? 

Zum Thema Geld. Ja es kann etwas mehr ausgegeben werden aber es ist nicht nötig, da nicht so viel Leistung gebraucht wird. Ich hab natürlich spielraum nach oben aber muss ja nicht sein wenn es auch günstig geht.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2012)

Mit dem Intel bist du sicher gut bedient, und da hast Du halt auch die Möglichkeit, viele bessere CPUs nachzurüsten, wenn es mal sein muss


----------



## svd (26. Juli 2012)

Gut, wenn du zehn Euro drauflegen kannst... der Speichercontroller des Pentium G840 unterstützt auch 1333er RAM.


----------



## hell046 (11. August 2012)

So bin jetzt aus dem Urlaub zurück und kann mich an die Arbeit machen. Ich brauche nur noch günstig eine Windows 7 Lizenz. Die DVD hab ich schon, brauch nur noch einen key, bzw. eine Lizenz. Kann man die irgendwo günstig bekommen?

So muss jetzt nochmal zusammenfassen:

Pentium G630
500GB Seagate
Bequiet 400W Netzteil   (  http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p757798_430W-be-quiet--Pure-Power-CM-L8-80-.html  )  Netzteil hab ich jetzt auch das hier gesehen. Geht das auch? 


4GB 1333 Ram  ( http://www2.hardwareversand.de/1333+Low+Voltage/38042/4GB+Corsair+Valueselect+DDR3-1333+CL9.article )   Ist der OK?

Gigabyte Mainboard        ( http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...61-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-mATX-Retail.html ) Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 10€ für dieses Mainboard? 

Laufwerde & Gehäuse von mir
Grafikkarte gebrauchte 5770

So und noch Windows 7. 
Das wäre aber eigentlich alles oder? Hab ich etwas vergessen? 

Danke nochmal!


----------



## svd (11. August 2012)

Ja, im Prinzip ist das Netzteil schon okay, denn der PC wird ziemlich sparsam werden. 
Vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist es, wegen des Kabelmanagements, zwar auf der teueren Seite, aber wenn der Rechner in Zukunft nicht großartig aufgerüstet wird, passt das schon.

Das Mainboard ist auch okay. Gùnstiger ginge es nur ohne USB 3.0 Anschlüsse, die sind aber nicht schlecht. 

Bevor du die Sachen bestellst, kannst du ja gucken, ob du alle Komponenten (oder äquivalente) von einem Shop bekommen kannst, um zumindest einmal Versandkosten zu sparen (außer, du nützt eh den Mitternachtsverkauf bei mindfactory).


----------



## hell046 (11. August 2012)

Danke!

So fehlt das mit Windows 7 wo ich das herbekommen soll..?

Und so wie ich das verstanden hab, ist der Aufpreis von 10€ beim Mainboard gut investiert? Weil das gleiche gibt es nochmal in "kleiner" für 10€ weniger wie Herb vorgeschlagen hatte.

Ich wollte eigentlich bei Mindfactory bestellen, da dort fast alles günstig ist und ich 1 mal Versand hab. Was ist denn der MItternachtsverkauf ???


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. August 2012)

hell046 schrieb:


> So fehlt das mit Windows 7 wo ich das herbekommen soll..?


Ich würde dieses empfehlen:
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software
Eventuell musst du den Key über die (kostenlose) Hotline aktivieren, aber dafür ist der Preis wirklich sehr günstig. 



> Und so wie ich das verstanden hab, ist der Aufpreis von 10€ beim Mainboard gut investiert? Weil das gleiche gibt es nochmal in "kleiner" für 10€ weniger wie Herb vorgeschlagen hatte.


Um welches Board geht es jetzt genau? Das von dir in Post #34 verlinkte Gigabyte-Board ist ja bereits µATX, also die kompakte Variante.



> Ich wollte eigentlich bei Mindfactory bestellen, da dort fast alles günstig ist und ich 1 mal Versand hab. Was ist denn der MItternachtsverkauf ???


 Midnight-Shopping -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## hell046 (11. August 2012)

Ah, danke für das Midnight-Shopping.

Es geht um das Board in meiner verlinkung und um das, was Herbboy eine Seite vorher genannt hat. Ist das gleiche von Gigabyte, aber etwas kleiner, also nur 2 Arbeitsspeicher slots und 10€ billiger. Das war meine Frage.

Welche Hotline ist denn gemeint? Die von Microsoft oder Amazon?


----------



## svd (11. August 2012)

Puh, Windows 7 64-bit wird so 60-80€ kosten. Da kenn ich mich zu wenig aus, wo, wie viel günstiger und wie seriös du das bekommen kannst.

Also, das von Herb vorgeschlagene Mainboard unterscheidet sich hauptsächlich durch die fehlenden USB 3.0 Ports. 
So unbedingt nötig sind sie natürlich nicht. Es ist eine reine Komfortsache, denn eine große Datenmenge auf einen USB 3.0 Stick zu schieben geht wirklich ziemlich flott.  

Also, wenn du ab Mitternacht bis 0600 bei mindfactory bestellst, entfallen die Versandkosten. Die Preise schwanken bei mindfactory um diese Zeit zwar, aber sie sollten trotzdem unter den 7€ bleiben, sodass es sich lohnt. Vergleiche aber mal den Warenkorb vor und nach Mitternacht.


----------



## hell046 (11. August 2012)

Gut dann werden es halt 60 bis 80€. Ist immernoch billiger als das was ich kenne. Wo wäre das denn? 

Also die 10€ Aufpreis sind nur USB 3.0 und doppelte Ram slots?


----------



## svd (11. August 2012)

TrinityBlade hat dir ja einen Amazonlink gegeben. Da du ja den Datenträger schon hast und Windows damit installieren kannst, benötigst du ja nur noch den Key, der dort 40€ kostet. Wirklich guter Preis.

Und ja, im Prinzip machen hauptsächlich die Anzahl USB 2.0 und 3.0 Ports und die RAM Bänke den Unterschied.


----------



## TrinityBlade (11. August 2012)

hell046 schrieb:


> Welche Hotline ist denn gemeint? Die von Microsoft oder Amazon?


 Die Microsoft-Hotline. 
Hier noch etwas ausführlicher:



TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Es handelt sich dabei um Rückläufer oder  Lagerauflösungen von Dell, Medion oder anderen OEM-Herstellern. Die  Lizenz wurde möglicherweise schon einmal aktiviert, ist aber nicht mehr  aktiv (in diesem Fall bräuchtest du die Telefonaktivierung). Das ganze  ist auf jeden Fall zu 100% legal.


----------



## hell046 (12. August 2012)

Ja gut, hab jetzt aber gelesen das funktioniert nicht immer. Also ich gebe lieber etwas mehr Geld aus um dann keine Probleme zu haben. Da kauf ich mir lieber einen 100% sicheren Key, den nur ich habe. Man sieht ja schon bei Amazon in den Kommentaren das es bei einem nicht funktioniert hat. 

Also lohnen sich die 10€ Aufpreis nicht wirklich beim Board? Ich mein das sind nur die 2 Kleinigkeiten.

Beim Intel Prozessor ist ja auch ein Boxed Lüfter dabei oder?


----------



## svd (12. August 2012)

Ja, solange du darauf achtest, den Prozessor auch "boxed" zu kaufen, ist ein Lüfter dabei.

Nun, wie gesagt, überlebenswichtig sind USB 3.0 Ports nicht. Bei Bedarf kann sowas später mit einer <10€ Steckkarte nachgerüstet werden.
Mehr als zwei Slots für den Arbeitsspeicher sind auch nicht notwendig, solange du sie mit 4GB Riegel bestückst.


----------



## hell046 (13. August 2012)

Ach ja was mir grad noch einfällt. Ich geb mein altes Gehäuse ja weiter und bau dann dort alle Komponenten ein. So ich frag mich nur jetzt, ob mein altes Gehäuse auch Borungen hat um ein µ-ATX Board einzubauen. Und dann auch noch ob die Kabel vom Netzteil lang genug sind, ist nämlich ein Tower.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2012)

µATX passt auch immer in ATX rein - es werden nur an manchen Stellen andere Löcher benutzt oder freigelassen.

Aber mit dem Kabel, das musst Du halt mal testen...


----------



## svd (13. August 2012)

Du findest auch auf der Seite des Herstellers Schemata zu den Längen der einzelnen Kabelstränge.
Dein bestehendes System loefert dir ja vlt. Richtmaße, ob sich das ausgehen wird.


----------



## hell046 (13. August 2012)

Ja gut die Kabel das könnte klappen, ich weiß halt nicht wie das Netzteil ist, meins hat ziemlich lange Kabel. Das ist jetzt auch nicht das größte Problem.

Das größere Problem sind die Halterungen für das Mainboard. Ich weiß das die Gehäuse verschiedene Löcher haben aber ich weiß nicht ob meins das hat, ist schon etwas älter sag ich mal. Aber ich schau mal auf der Herstellerseite des Gehäuses oder ob ich noch irgendwo angaben finde.


----------



## Herbboy (13. August 2012)

Also, schau mal dieses Bild: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rmales-atx-micro-atx-einbauen-formfactors.jpg   das zeigt die Boardstandards "gekippt", also rechts oben auf dem Bild wäre der Bereich mit der CPU und den hinteren Anschlüssen, das ist also nach dem Einbau "links oben", wenn Du von der Seite in den PC schaust.

Ich bin nicht 100% sicher, aber ATX teilen sich definitiv einige der Löcher - ich GLAUB ATX nutzt die Löcher A C F, G H J und K L M.  µATX nutzt auch B F, H J und L M, also die "rechten" auf DEM Bild. Und statt A halt B, statt G entweder R oder S.

Aber Du wirst auf jeden Fall - wenn das Gehäuse ATX hat - ein µATX zumindest "fest genug" einbauen können - vlt. bleibt das eine oder andere Loch frei, aber es wird halten.


----------



## hell046 (14. August 2012)

Gut, dann sollte ich mir keine Sorgen machen müssen. 

So ich hab die Teile nun bei Mindfactory bestellt. Das einzige was fehlt ist eine gebrauchte HD 5770. Kostet aber so wie ich das sehe um die 70€. Ich versuch direkt eine mit großen Lüfter zu bekommen, der ist nicht so laut wie der kleine Standartlüfter.


----------



## svd (14. August 2012)

Hui, 70€ wäre aber fast zuviel, finde ich.

Biete einfach bei jeder HD5770 max. 50€. Wird schon irgendwann klappen, hehe.

Die Varianten mit dem "Eierlüfter", das war die zweite Revision, wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind die leiseren.


----------



## hell046 (14. August 2012)

Ja was denn nun? Also für 50€ bekomm ich ganz sicher keine, das hab ich in den letzten Tagen schon beobachtet. Gibt es denn sonst noch andere Alternativen um die 70€ rum? Also damit ich vielleicht auch noch nach anderen Karten schauen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2012)

Wenn Du eh schon 70€ GEBRAUCHT zahlen sollst, dann nimm lieber eine 6770 für 85-90€ NEU. Wo wohnst Du denn?


----------



## hell046 (14. August 2012)

Also ich versuch mal eine 5770 bis maximal 70€ zu ergattern. Ansonsten kann ich natürlich auf die 6770 ausweichen obwohl ich die Karte eigentlich schon zu stark finde. Es wird wirklich nur das minimalste mit dem PC gespielt. Ich wohne in der nähe von Frankfurt und Mainz. Warum?


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2012)

Bei ARLT gibt es ne 6770 für 85€, die haben auch eine Filiale in Frankfurt: XFX Radeon HD 6770, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (HD-677X-ZHLC) - PCGames  allerdings dort nicht auf Lager...


----------



## svd (14. August 2012)

Oh, die Preise scheinen ja wirklich angestiegen zu sein. 

Ja, dann hast du echt keine Wahl. 

(Aber sonst, wenn alle Stricke reißen und du keine günstige AMD Karte bekommst, kannst du gerne meine GTX275 haben.
60€ inkl. Sie ist allerdings nicht so sparsam wie die hd5770, aber gleich schnell. Und leider mordslang (ca. 30cm) und mordsbreit (3 Slots), wegen des Accelero Xtreme GTX Pro Kühlers. Dafür nicht hörbar, solange sie automatisch geregelt wird.

Naja, vlt. doch keine so gute Idee für einen Bürorechner, hehe. Im normalen Desktop Betrieb, getestet mir "Rock in Rio" auf YouTube, zieht das Gesamtsystem, Specs im Profil, ca. 120W. Bei "The Run" klettert das auf 280W. *ächz*)


----------



## hell046 (15. August 2012)

Danke für das Angebot, aber ich glaube das ist nichts passendes. Wie gesagt ich versuch ma eine 5770 zu bekommen für max 70€ und ansonsten nehm ich die 6770. Gibt es denn keine Karte für ca. 70€ neu auch wenn die schlechter als beide zuvor genannten Karten ist? 

Hab auch nochmal eine Frage, denn heute sind die Komponenten angekommen. Wenn ich alles zusammengebaut und angeschlossen hab, muss ich ja Windows installieren. Da die Festplatte neu ist und keinerlei Daten drauf hat, muss ich dann etwas beachten? Oder einfach nur anmachen, DVD rein und installieren? Natürlich werd ich partitionen erstellen. 

Ansonsten noch etwas besonderes was euch zum aufbauen des Systems und installieren von Windows einfällt? 
Ach ja, da ich momentan noch keine Graka hab, muss ich ja eigentlich garkeine Treiber installieren nachdem Windows installiert ist. Oder hab ich etwas übersehen? (Bis auf die WLan Karte)


----------



## svd (15. August 2012)

Hmm, die HD6670 wäre, als Neukarte, in diesem Preissegment noch die beste. 
Auf 1680x1050 ist sie sogar relativ flott, hat aber, im Schnitt, etwa zwei Drittel der Leistung einer gleichteueren HD5770...
Wenn dich das nicht stört, ist sie schon okay. aber nicht, dass es dich später wurmt...

Beim zusammenbau kannst du darauf achten, dass alle Kabel schön verlegt sind. 
Nein, sonst gibt's halt nur die üblichen Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, wie, auf die Abstandshalter zu achten, damit kein überflüssiger evtl. einen Kurzschluss verursachen kann.
Festplatten sind heutzutage auch nicht mehr so tragisch. (War früher oft lästig mit dem Setzten von Jumpern, etc.)
Also ja, im Prinzip einfach die DVD rein und installieren. Partitionen lassen sich später auch per Software verändern, wenn du nicht gleich zufrieden bist.

Die Grafikkartentreiber kannst du dir natürlich noch sparen, kannst aber sehr wohl auf der Herstellerseite des Mainboards nachsehen, ob es neue Chipsatz-, Soundtreiber oder so, gibt.


----------



## hell046 (15. August 2012)

Ah, da war was, stimmt! Die Sound und Chipsatz Treiber. Danke, da bin ich garnicht mehr drauf gekommen. Für was ist eigentlich eine DVD beim Mainboard dabei? Es müssten doch eigentlich alles notwendigen Sachen laufen, oder sind da auch nochmal die Treiber drauf?


----------



## svd (15. August 2012)

Ja, sind sie. Meistens sind die mitgelieferten Treiber jedoch schon veraltet.

Natürlich läuft das Mainboard so auch. Aber so, wie neuere Prozessoren zB manchmal erst nach einem BIOS Update korrekt laufen,
werden auch mit den neueren Treibern iA. kleinere Fehler ausgebessert, die ihnen so untergekommen sind.
Und manchmal machen neue Treiber doch den Unterschied, ob ein Spiel/Programm korrekt läuft, oder nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2012)

Es gibt da bei Grafikkarten eine Lücke zwischen 50 und 80€, d.h.: die nächst"schlechtere" unter 80-90€ ist eine AMD 6670 oder Nvidia GT 630, die beide wiederum nur 50-55€ kosten. Wenn man mehr als das will, kommt halt sofort als nächste Karte direkt die 5770/6770. Es gibt zwar Karten, die 60-70€ kosten, aber die sind nicht viel besser als eine GT 630 oder AMD 6670, und zwischen 70-80€ wiederum gib es zwar auch andere Karten, da wäre es aber echt lächerlich, wenn man so viel in PC-Teile investiert und dann wegen 10€ 20% weniger Leistung als eine 6770 in Kauf nimmt.

Die 6670 für 50€ ist allerdings VIEL schwächer als eine 6770 - die 6770 ist 40-50% besser, also Welten. Zur GT 630 finde ich keine Tests, aber die GT 640 ist besser, und selbst die ist nur ähnlich "stark" wie eine 6670 - d.h. die GT 630 ist nochmal schlechter, das wäre ein absoluter Fehlgriff. 

Kurz: wenn einem für 50-55€ die 6670 reicht, kann man natürlich auch die nehmen. Mir der werden aber einige neuere Games schon proplematisch sein, das ist halt schon eine recht schwache Karte, und die 6770 wäre 40-50% besser, kostet daher auch entsprechend mehr. Alernativen über 50-60€, aber für weniger als 80€ gibt es auch keine. Es gibt nur vereinzelt zwischen 70-75€ ein paar AMD 6750, die liegt halt zwischen einer 6670 und einer 6770, aber da ist die Frage, ob es MIT Versand nicht dann kaum mehr ein Unterschied zu einer 6770 wäre... 


Wegen win7-Setup: Du musst da nix beachten - dir wird mitgeteilt, dass es noch keine Paritionen gibt, du legst also welche an (für win7 am besten so 60-100GB, sofern man ansonsten alles "größere" nicht auf C: speichert), es wird dann auch mindestens c: automatisch formatiert - das wars.

Nach dem Installieren von Windows musst Du halt die Treiber installieren, die zum Board gehören. Windows installiert selber Standardtreiber, aber du solltest danach dann die neuesten von der Website des Mainboardherstellers für Chipsatz, Sound, LAN und USB runterladen und installieren, oder schon vorher auf einen USB-Stick runterladen, vor allem falls Du mit dem PC nur per WLAN online gehen kannst und evlt nach der Win-Installation WLAN noch gar nicht geht (auch dafür neuste Treiber beim Hersteller vorher runterladen).

Danach mal Windowsupdates suchen lassen und installieren. Ich hab jetzt die Übersicht verloren: welche CPU kommt denn nun rein? Ich weiß nicht, ob man da bei Intel dann auch Grafiktreiber installieren muss, da die CPU ja die Grafik übernimmt und es keinen Mainboard-Gafikchip gibt.

Die WLAN-Karte würd ich evlt. erst ganz am Schluss einbauen, also nach der INstallation der Mainboardtreiber. Und beim Windows-Installieren musst Du natürlich den Punkt, wo Du windows aktivieren kannst, überspringen und es es später aktivieren, da Du ja noch gar nicht online gehen kannst, solange Du noch keine WLAN-Treiber installiert und/oder einen WLAN-Key eingegeben hast.


----------



## hell046 (15. August 2012)

Also....

Bei den Grafikkarten das ist ja so eine Sache. Die 6670 reicht bestimmt dicke aber ich frag einfach und versuche erstmal einen 5770 zu ergattern für max. 70€. Falls das nicht klappt fällt die entscheidung zwischen 6770 und 6670. Treiber vom Board hol ich dann aus dem Internet, kein Problem. 

Zum Thema internet, ja, also: Ich hab den router nicht sehr weit weg. Ich denke ich nehm dann für die ersten starts ein Kabel und schließe den PC erstmal so direkt am internet an, dann kann ich Windows aktivieren und hab gleich alles erledigt. Die WLan karte kann ich danach einfach reinstecken und die Treiber installieren. Sollte klappen. Also alles kein Problem, habs vielleicht nur vergessen zu erwähnen.


----------



## hell046 (15. August 2012)

Hab jetzt von Mindfactory sogar eine neueres Board bekommen als bestellt, weiß grad auch nicht warum. Das Mainboard ist jetzt das Asus P8 B75-M LX geworden. Sollte ja ohne weitere Probleme passen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2012)

Und welche CPU kommt nun rein?


----------



## hell046 (15. August 2012)

Oh tut mir leid, hab ich ganz überschlage. 

Ist jetzt der Intel G640 geworden. War vom Preis einfach ganz gut, hat nur 2 € mehr als der G630 gekostet.

Ich merk grad nur der Grafikprozessor in der CPU ist nur beim G630 T dabei. Nicht beim normalen G630 und G640 so wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab...


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2012)

hell046 schrieb:


> Oh tut mir leid, hab ich ganz überschlage.
> 
> Ist jetzt der Intel G640 geworden. War vom Preis einfach ganz gut, hat nur 2 € mehr als der G630 gekostet.
> 
> Ich merk grad nur der Grafikprozessor in der CPU ist nur beim G630 T dabei. Nicht beim normalen G630 und G640 so wie ich das jetzt verstanden hab...


 genau deswegen auch meine Nachfrage  aber hier: Intel Pentium G640, 2x 2.80GHz, boxed (BX80623G640) | Geizhals Deutschland steht, dass der auch eine IGP hat, also eingebaute Grafik. Naja, ich sag mal so: wenn nicht, dann wirste das ja merken mangels Bild auf dem Monitor   und musst den Zeitpunkt der Installation etwas nach hinten verschieben.


----------



## hell046 (15. August 2012)

Du bist mir aber ein lustiger  Nein ist schon ok. Hab gesehen bei Mindfactory steht zwar nur bei G630T das explizit dabei, aber beim G640 steht bei den technischen Daten das eine Intel HD Grafik dabei ist. Ich hoffe es. Ansonsten muss halt zum installieren meine HD 5870 herhalten.

Sag mal is bei den neuen Gehäusen eigentlich noch der kleine Lautsprecher für das Mainboard dabei? Der Lautsprecher für die piep töne des Mainboards?

Ich hab übrigens auch vor Windows als 64 Bit zu installieren. Sollte ja kein Problem sein?


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2012)

Normalerweise ist bei nem Gehäuse ein kleine Lautsprecher eingebaut und das Kabel geht dann zusammen mit denen für Ein/Aus usw. ins Gehäuseinnere, und manchmal ist auch ein kleiner "Stecklautsprecher" dabei, so in der Art: http://www.mjk-trading.de/bilder/produkte/gross/997_1.jpg


Win7 64Bit ist sogar ein Muss - die 32Bit-Version zu installieren wäre Unfug, außer es muss eine Software laufen, die nachgewiesenermaßen nur mit 32Bit läuft.


----------



## hell046 (15. August 2012)

Ok, ja hab ich mich letztens gefragt und das ist mir gerade wieder eingefallen. Weil mein Gehäuse hat noch nen richtigen Lautsprecher an der Seite.


----------



## hell046 (30. August 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich meld mich nochmal um mich für alles zu bedanken. Danke! Der PC steht und läuft super. Ich hatte sogar gedacht der G640 ist etwas schneller, aber ich glaub ich bin einfach zu sehr meinen i7 gewohnt. Grafikkarte hab ich auch eine 5770 für 54€ ersteigern können. 

Meine letzte Frage ist jetzt nur, ist es möglich eine 5870 und 5770 im crossfire-mode zu benutzen? Oder geht das nicht? Falls ja, wird da ein 630W Netzteil ausreichen? 

Danke für die Hilfe Leute!


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

Also, ich meine es gingen nur völlig identische Karten. 630W müssten aber reichen, denn für die 5870 reicht ein 500W-Netzteil, und die 5770 braucht keine 100 Watt. Aber ich glaub es geht halt prinzipiell nicht.


----------



## hell046 (30. August 2012)

Also ich hab auch mal woanders gelesen, das geht auch mit verschiedenen, oder habs gesehen in einem Video.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

Ich kenne nur die Variante, dass man eine vorhandene AMD-onboard-Karte mit der Hauptkarte koppeln kann. Vlt Google mal nach "AMD crossfire unterschiedliche karten" oder so  

welches Board hast du denn genommen? Kann das überhaupt Crossfire?


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. August 2012)

Meines Wissens kann man zwei Karten mit unterschiedlichen Ausbaustufen des gleichen Chips im Crossfire betreiben (z.B. HD 5870 + Hd 5850), wobei aber beide Karten auf die Leistung der schwächeren herabgestuft werden. Ob das Sinn ergibt, halte ich aber für fragwürdig.


----------



## hell046 (30. August 2012)

Also das mit dem Board sollte kein Problem sein... Ich wollte einfach mal nur ausprobieren ob es geht und wie das Spielen dann so ist. Ich hab das ASUS Rampage II Extreme. Da hat sich die Frage mit dem Crossfire wohl geklärt  Hab jetzt auch gelesen, das man nur zwei Karten gleichen Chips kreuzen kann, auch wenn die unterschiedlich sind. Das ist hier aber leider nicht der Fall.


----------



## Herbboy (30. August 2012)

Und selbst wenn es nicht von der Chipfamilie abhängt: wenn dann wie Trinity sagt auf die "schwächere" umgestellt wird, würde das auch keinen Sinn mehr machen, denn das wäre ja in dem Fall dann so, als würde man zwei 5770 betreiben. Aber EINE 5870 ist je nach Spiel sogar schon schneller als ZWEI 5770... du würdest also wenn überhaupt nur ganz wenig Leistung gewinnen, aber merkbar mehr Strom benötigen


----------



## hell046 (30. August 2012)

Ja, dann bringt es auf jeden Fall nichts. War nur mal so eine Idee, ich dachte das kann man mal versuchen. Naja danke nochmal! Ich meld mich wieder falls es was gibt.


----------

